# The Hebrew Republic -- Peter Cunaeus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2007)

_The Hebrew Republic_ (originally titled _De republica Hebraeorum_), by Peter Cunaeus (1586 - 1638), an important study of Hebrew civil polity by a Dutch Calvinist which served as a model for the Dutch Republic, has been translated into English for the first time and was published recently -- it is available at Amazon.



> 11. CUNAEUS, PETRUS (1586-1638. De republica Hebraeorum. Editio novissima.
> 
> Leiden, Ex officina Elzeviriana, 1632. 16mo.
> 
> ...


----------



## crhoades (Jul 12, 2007)

Just placed one on order. For some reason it recommended me to also purchase Borat. Hmm....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

From the introduction (p. xvii, xxvi-xxvii), concerning Cunaeus:



> ...[H]e was one of the most creative and critical scholars of his day and age...A very religious man, he advocated tranquility and peace in the public sphere throughout his life, notably with regard to theological doctrine. For that reason, and inasmuch as he had a perfect command of the French language, he frequented French rather than Dutch divine services. The mildness of Melanchthon had a great appeal to him.


----------

